# Itunes will not start



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

It just says I don't have enough access permissions, every thing I have tried it still doesnt work. doesnt even say what permissions where please help me I feel like just giving up but I cant because my iphone needs to be plugged into itunes.

(It was really hard to avoid swearing in this post I have been waiting years to get an iphone and when I finally get one I cant use it because the itunes refuses to work)
Please reply and fast !!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What is your OS? If it is Vista, you need to post there, if it is Mac OS X, then open Disk Utilities in the Utilities folder and have it repair permissions.


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

Is this section not Application Support as well?
I am on Vista.


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

No thanks to anyone here I finally got it to work,
For anybody who has the same problem sometime and finds this page on a search engine, and hates it when people have the same problem but noone replies who to fix it.
It was the preferences file(iTunesPrefs.xml) in C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\iTunes needed to be deleted. That's in Vista of course.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, this is for Mac related issues, as software will behave differently on different systems, and the people that help here will most likely not know enough about Vista to be helpful.


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

Well "Apple Operating Systems and Application Support forum"
Makes it sound like:
Apple OSs
and Apple Application support.

2 different things.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmm, I have to admit I've never noticed that before. It seems misleading, I'll have to talk to the powers to be and see if I can get that changed.


----------

